# Making Binocular strap from paracord questions



## slimjackie (Nov 24, 2011)

Check out Total Control Archery here on AT. His username is buckman2591. He can definately set you up with a great bino strap. I think he's also got a sale going on


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

i bought cord to make my own..just need to know how long the 4 strands need to be


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

I made mine by doing a diamond braid with four 80 inch strands of cord. I then did a cobra weave for the section of the strap that rests on the shoulder. You need to figure on using a foot of cord per inch of cobra stitch. Example...if you would like the finished cobra stitch to be 18 inches, you will need to use roughly 18 feet if cord. Total finished product is about 50 inches long. Hope this helps!


----------



## iammarty (Dec 29, 2010)

jakejohnson said:


> I made mine by doing a diamond braid with four 80 inch strands of cord. I then did a cobra weave for the section of the strap that rests on the shoulder. You need to figure on using a foot of cord per inch of cobra stitch. Example...if you would like the finished cobra stitch to be 18 inches, you will need to use roughly 18 feet if cord. Total finished product is about 50 inches long. Hope this helps!


I'd love to see a picture...


----------



## cableslide (Mar 26, 2009)

here is a pic of one i made for my wife it isn't long maybe a foot but it took roughly 10 feet of paracord to do this braid she hooks it to her hip quiver


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

cool, i want one that is long enough to put the binos on my hips so they arnt on my chest in the way of my string


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

If you're doing a Cobra Stitch, the ratio is approximately 5 inches of cord per 1 inch of braid. So, for a 12" bino strap, you'd need around 60" of each color (plus 12" more of each color for the core). I would say 75-80" of each strand would be plenty.


----------



## jakejohnson (Oct 6, 2009)

iammarty said:


> I'd love to see a picture...


Sorry for the poor pic. Mine is long enough that it runs across my shoulder and rests on my hip. Hope this helps!


----------



## rdhj (Dec 29, 2010)

wvridgerunner said:


> If you're doing a Cobra Stitch, the ratio is approximately 5 inches of cord per 1 inch of braid. So, for a 12" bino strap, you'd need around 60" of each color (plus 12" more of each color for the core). I would say 75-80" of each strand would be plenty.


thanks ...used that formula and only came up with 1" left to braid before i ran out...used the same formula to make my son a bracelet, but i only got half way before i ran out...go figure


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

look up iceman here on the diy section i bet he can help you.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

why make a long one?i made mine 18" long with a 5"cobra brade in the center and just hook it on my quiver belt it took about 72" of paracord.


----------

